# Tigrinus update



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

He's cleared quarantine and is now off feeders:

































-PK


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

He is looking great.


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

he has a great tail. it goes on for ages.
he looks perfect.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

nice fish


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

nice man, how big is he


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

very beautiful :nod:


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Update, found it dead just now. I suspect a nitrate spike.

-PK
-


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

.....

wow


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

BoomerSub said:


> Update, found it dead just now. I suspect a nitrate spike.
> 
> -PK
> -


 awe dude sorry


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

theres a big ass hole in ur pocket now arnt those guys wmad exspensiive i feel the pain my friend


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

is that a big ass fish in the second pic

arched over the top?

what is it ?

that pic looks funny its lookin down on the tank or somethin like that


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

mr.freez said:


> is that a big ass fish in the second pic
> 
> arched over the top?
> 
> ...


 yeah thats his arrow


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

allways make sure your tank is "ready" for a tigrinus.. they dont do well under "not-so-good" conditions.

sorry for your loss.. next time you will be ready im sure.


----------

